# Unleashing A Stroker Race Motor On The Street



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*SLP '04 GTO #X03
Unleashing A Stroker Race Motor On The Street*

By Rick Jensen









*Click here for the full story from GM High Tech performance*​


----------



## Palmer (Sep 23, 2004)

> There are two ranges with this motor: tiny GTO tires planted; tiny GTO tires spinning.





> The ZL-402's acceleration in a word--violent.


Two of the best lines in the article!

:cheers


----------



## lionsfan54 (May 15, 2005)

What's with the front plate?! Nasty!


----------



## Empaler (Dec 24, 2004)

when will this offer be available to us in speed shops


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I can sell this same set up as a SLP dealer...... call me and I'll go over.... :cheers


----------



## bomber76 (Oct 18, 2004)

Wow! I've only seen the little pics of that hood on the SLP website. I still am all about the Banshee hood, but the SLP hood is dead sexy! Mmmmm....


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

bomber76 said:


> Wow! I've only seen the little pics of that hood on the SLP website. I still am all about the Banshee hood, but the SLP hood is dead sexy! Mmmmm....


I agree, I think I may put one on my car.... :cheers


----------



## bomber76 (Oct 18, 2004)

now to find a way to get that past the financial adv...errr...wife


----------

